# CRA Events - Anyone Attend?



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Last night was the CRA freedom tour kickoff event in NYC. Tonight was Minneapolis and Milwaukee, tomorrow is Chicago and the last day is Orlando. I imagine that there must be a few folks who have attended these events. 

I'd really like to hear what people thought of the events. I attended the NYC event and it was fantastic. The manufacturers were all very accessible. In attendance were:

Litto Gomez
Pete Johnson (Tatuaje +)
Carlito Fuente
Jorge Padron
Charlie Torano
John Drew
Keith Park (Prometheus)
Peter Benninger (Davidoff)
Tim Ozgener (CAO)
Robert (& Sathya) Levin (Ashton)
Rocky Patel
Michael Herklots (Davidoff NYC)
Michael Holba (Nat Sherman NYC)
Christian Eiroa (Camacho)
Ernesto Perez Carillo
Jose Oliva
Manuel Quesada
Nick Perdomo
and many more

In addition, there were several hundred passionate cigar smokers who all had the opportunity to mingle with the makers. Everyone chatted about what to do and all became members of the CRA. 

The goodie bag from the event was outstanding. Manufacturers all gave their best or newest sticks to attendees to try. The event was covered by several media outlets including, of course, the European Cigar Cult Journal. 

Please let everyone know what your thoughts were about the events.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Indeed, please share your thoughts and perspectives. What was accomplished, discussed as future coarses of action, etc... As this in a new endeavor, I'm not one to blindly jump on board, nor do I want to feel like I'm donating to a cause that will assist folks to travel and smoke it up. I have read the web-link that Pete attached, and in theory it seems to make sence. I just don't see how, thus far, the CRA is getting in the faces of those who are infringing on smokers' rights. So, all that to say this, please inform from an on the ground member, concerned smoker, who may have attended this event. Thanx, FJ


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I WAS to go to the Orlando event, but the weather and my twins changed my plans


----------

